# bumper repair



## drjmoriarty (Aug 9, 2004)

hey, i have a problem that i really need help with. i have about a semi-large dent in my front bumper. i'm a poor college student and i really don't have the money to replace the bumper. i'm looking for alternate options. maybe something to pop out the ding, but some people tell me that on these new plastic bumpers you can't even pop them out. is it possible to contruct something over the hole? or maybe try to pop it out?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

If your handy with fiberglass you can patch it, but it will be noticable unless you do a great job and get a great paint job. I would suggest checking diffrent forums for people selling stock bumbers, you might get lucky and find one in your color.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BONDO! hahaha


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

theres really no other way, bondo will only do so much. you can take it to a small body shop and see what they'll do for you, most of the time, they do a pretty good job with filler and repainting it. if you've never used this stuff before and you dont know about it in the first place, you probly dont wanna try it, because you most likely wont make it better. you can try to pop it out but it will leave creases, which is better than a dent and much more promising than bondo.


----------



## drjmoriarty (Aug 9, 2004)

*thanks*

i managed to drill a small hole in the bumper, then pop it out. you can hardly tell anything ever happened. i then used epoxy to fill the hole and color matched paint to put the finishing touches on it. thanks for all the help guys


----------

